# DG Spring on Golf MK6 1.4



## norazlan (Apr 21, 2014)

Did anyone here have use this spring on golf mk6 1.4? Highly appreciate if you could share on how does it feels on the handling.

Thanks
Aslan

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

